# Ungewollter Abstand zwischen DIV Containern



## peter555 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit CSS, ich habe einen ungewollten Abstand zwischen 2 DIV Containern (siehe Bild)







Das weiße unten ist der Content Containern und der soll genau oben an das graue angedickt sein!

Es handelt sich Dabei um die Container Header2 und Content.


```
#header2 {
                height:258px;
		width:970px;
		background-image: url(Bilder/menue_bg.png);
					}
		#content {
		
                margin-left:9.8%;
		margin-right:10.7%;
		background-color: #FFFFFF;
				}
```

Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?

Danke.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2011)

Vermutlich ist dort ein Block-Element enthalten, dessen Initialwert zum Außen- oder Innenabstand nicht zurückgesetzt wurde, der für diesen Abstand verantwortlich ist.

Setz daher mal zu Beginn deines Stylesheets folgende Regel ein:


```
* {
margin:0;
padding:0;
}
```


----------

